# PMV-1and Paratyphoid Vaccines



## sddyn8 (Dec 13, 2012)

*Urgent questions about PMV-1 Vaccine and Paratyphoid Salmonella Vaccine*

PMV-1 Vaccine and Paratyphoid Salmonella Vaccine

I have both vaccines and getting ready to vaccinate my white homer for the first time. I need to know if it is ok to administer both vaccines at the same time or should I wait and spread the vaccine out for a period of time. If I need to spread them out, how long should I wait between the two vaccines? The PMV-1 Vaccine with be the first priority. I need some helpful feedback! Thank you in advance for your assistance.

Adorn Loft


----------



## Josepe (Jan 10, 2011)

It's okay to give both at once.


----------



## sddyn8 (Dec 13, 2012)

*Urgent questions about PMV-1 Vaccine and Paratyphoid Salmonella Vaccine*

Josepe,
Just checked your reply to my post thank you very much, I spoke with pigeonss on the phone this afternoon and he referred me to Foy's. I spoke with Jerry Gagne at Foy's and he also advised that it was ok to give them both at once. Once more thank you!

Adorn Loft


----------



## Josepe (Jan 10, 2011)

Told Ya.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

Where did you get the salmonella vaccine? Everyone stopped selling sal bac but I don't know why.


----------



## hollywoodlou (Mar 3, 2013)

*Vaccine*

Try this web site for info on Salmonella Vaccine

www.pigeonvaccinelab.com


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

The new stuff is 129.00 plus 29 shipping I guess my birds will do without. I have the pmv 1 and the gun


----------



## hollywoodlou (Mar 3, 2013)

*Vaccine*

It comes out to $1.60 per shot or $3.20 with the booster. The health of my birds are worth more then that to me. 

There is a product called Bo-Bac 2x made by a company
www.bi-vetmedica.com 

Google bo bac 2x for pigeons it is cheap like 50.00 for 500 dose


----------



## sddyn8 (Dec 13, 2012)

*Urgent questions about PMV-1 Vaccine and Paratyphoid Salmonella Vaccine*

Shadybug Lofts,
I ordered the vaccine from Foy's. The name of the product is: Dr. K's Paratyphoid Vaccine. It's the replacement for Sal-Bac. It's the KM-1, A New Paratyphoid (Salmonella) Vaccine (the replacement for Sal-Bac) and yes it cost $129.95 (100 shots per bottle at 0.25 ml per bird). Thanks for the reply!

Adorn Loft


----------



## sddyn8 (Dec 13, 2012)

*Urgent questions about PMV-1 Vaccine and Paratyphoid Salmonella Vaccine*

hollywoodlou,
I first website you posted from www.pigeonvaccine.com is the same product that I purchased from Foy's, it's the KM-1, A New Paratyphoid (Salmonella) Vaccine (the replacement for Sal-Bac) that was developed by Dr. K. It cost $129.95 (100 shots per bottle at 0.25 ml per bird). Thanks for your post!

Adorn Loft


----------



## hollywoodlou (Mar 3, 2013)

*vaccine*

I also purchased Dr. K's Paratyphoid Vaccine about 3 weeks and have treated about 50 birds.

I hope it's good I got mine from New england pigeon supply


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

Bo Bac 2x is 33 dollars for 250 ml but you have to use it all when you open it. I will only have about 20 birds that would be a waste


----------



## hollywoodlou (Mar 3, 2013)

*Vaccine*

It think most Manufactures do recommend you to use it all at one time because of chance of contamination I know a few people that use the same bottle over many months and have no problem 
they all package it in large quanties even pMV is a 100 dose bottle I wish they would package vaccines in single 10 or 25 dose bottles they do for horses


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

Anyone here use bo bac for their birds, It's for cows. Its $67 includes shipping. and whats the dose. They take pay pal which is a plus. I could handle that.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

I wonder if you can get the bo bac at the farm store, it sure would save on postage.


----------



## hollywoodlou (Mar 3, 2013)

*bo bac*

I have used it i know a few people that use it you give a 1/2 cc subQ

call shady hills pet shop in spring hill fl 727 856 1300 ask for tom he sells the stuff to lots of pigeon people


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

hollywoodlou said:


> I have used it i know a few people that use it you give a 1/2 cc subQ
> 
> call shady hills pet shop in spring hill fl 727 856 1300 ask for tom he sells the stuff to lots of pigeon people


ok thanks hollywoodlou


----------



## gkutlu (Jan 27, 2019)

*Dose when we mix the Arko PMV-I and Salmonella vaccines?*

I plan to mix the Arko PMV-I and Salmonella vaccines and deliver them together. The dose per bird for the individual vaccines is 0.25ml each. Will the dose for the combination vaccine be 0.5ml? Is there a problem with administering too much total vaccine at a time?


----------



## wildcat hunter (Jan 17, 2014)

Mix them ? I've seen people give both at the same time, 1 shot in the neck and the other in the leg area but mixing them - I would think you might kill them.


----------



## gkutlu (Jan 27, 2019)

You may be right, and that's why I am collecting more information.

The instructions on the product's page suggest that this should be ok:

[Both vaccines are water based and can be combined and given as a single injection if desired.]


A different merchant is against combining them:

[IT IS NOT RECOMMENDED TO COMBINE THESE VACCINES INTO 1 BOTTLE NOR INTO THE SAME SYRINGE. VACCINATE SEPARATELY FOR EACH BOTTLE]


PMV + Salmonella combination vaccines already exist, but I did not find any offered here in the US.


----------

